
Apple’s ‘Neural Engine’ Infuses the iPhone with AI Smarts - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/story/apples-neural-engine-infuses-the-iphone-with-ai-smarts
======
ganeshkrishnan
As much as I detest Apple products, having a neural engine on the phone is a
step in right direction. Google is getting to big for it's britches and
privacy aside, latency is a big plus. Now if only Apple was priced lower and
were open source, I would buy their products

